# Myo HMP log



## Populus54 (May 3, 2013)

This is my log. I am 3 weeks in or so. I will most likely be re-upping so it's not over. 
MYO Log - AlinBoard “ Anabolic Steroids Discussion Forum “ Discuss Bodybuilding Steroids Online.


----------



## dudcki27 (May 3, 2013)

Good deal man. Glad to see you over here


----------



## Populus54 (May 3, 2013)

Glad to be here dudcki. Gonna start visiting more often.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 4, 2013)

Cool populus.. Thanks for sharing this bro.ib


----------



## Populus54 (May 4, 2013)

My pleasure Ironbuilt. I plan on doing many more logs in the future I will start them here


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 7, 2013)

K this log ended abruptly from a car accident. I never got to do the second half. I won't be doing it until the fall. Basically I'm gonna start over. In the mean I'm starting a new log. Female AAS log I'll post links in the log forum.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 9, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> K this log ended abruptly from a car accident. I never got to do the second half. I won't be doing it until the fall. Basically I'm gonna start over. In the mean I'm starting a new log. Female AAS log I'll post links in the log forum.



Crap.i was wondering bro.. Hope you werent damaged too much and thanks for letting us know ...Hope u heal up asap.ib


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Crap.i was wondering bro.. Hope you werent damaged too much and thanks for letting us know ...Hope u heal up asap.ib



I'm good now. Thanks for asking. I was laid up for a bit. Got a little fat and lost 15 lbs. i got it all back and then some since I started my current cycle. I'm up to around 240 with 10% bf. tren suspension is the shit.


----------

